# Backup Question



## butcher1966 (Jun 12, 2011)

I am having trouble creating a backup in CWM. It seems to go through the process but the backup doesn't appear in the backups list. I'm on EH09 H57 now and it didn't work on official or phidelt's rooted version.Or the new EH09 rom by JPaul. Any idea whats up with that?


----------



## scarmon25 (Jun 11, 2011)

What CWM are you using to make the backups


----------



## butcher1966 (Jun 12, 2011)

Cwm 4 fixed for cm7 and after that I tried Cwm h57 blue.(3.0.2.8) Also I went into clockwork mod folder and deleted a bunch of older backups cuz I thought maybe I had too many.


----------



## scarmon25 (Jun 11, 2011)

Try going into mounts and storage in recovery and mounting the SD card. Then make a backup and see if it takes.


----------

